# I got a new book!



## angbaby4974 (Mar 26, 2009)

A guide to essential oils by Julia Harding
My BFF gave it to me last night.   8)   I flipped through it & it has some really good information in it.  I'm excited!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Sounds cool, I've been thinking about picking up a book like that myself.


----------



## I love soap! (Mar 26, 2009)

Sounds great i have a few and love them!


----------

